# John Paul Photography's blog



## jp_printroomguy (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello fellow photographers,

I've been blogging since around October 2008. Mostly my blog pertains to my photography interests. I have information on new techniques, cool photographers' and, of course, some of my personal rants. 

Since I also represent Printroom.com, I will be posting some updates and other interesting tidbits about Printroom. 

http://johnpaulphotography.blogspot.com/

I welcome any or all comments.

Sincerely,
JP


----------



## jp_printroomguy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all,

I started a Photo of the Week Contest on my blog. Anyone interested, please drop by and submit and vote for your favorite (even if its your own!).

John Paul's Blog

Cheers,
JP


----------

